

Multiple of PCs sold vs Macs (image) - ColinWright
http://www.asymco.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/Screen-Shot-2012-07-04-at-7-4-2.20.50-PM.png

======
facorreia
The way this information is being released seems very shady. They don't
mention what market they're analysing (US? Worldwide?), it's not clear how
they could aggregate all sales information (which makers? does it count both
corporate and consumer market? etc.), and they seem to be counting computers
sold with Windows, when in many parts of the world PCs are sold without
operating system but the users install Windows themselves. And so on. Too much
noise, too little data.

